# Baby Caribas



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

How many cubes of frozen bloodworm, brine, and krill should i put in per feeding and also if I feed them lean meat, beefheart, or fish how much should I put in? I just got them yesterday and they have been very skittish but I got them to eat this morning I dropped in a cube of bloodworm and backed away from the tank and they went nuts!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Oh yeah I got four of them and they're all about an 1" in size. Thanks.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

where are you located?


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

USA why?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As much as they eat. =) Test for yourself.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

As much as they eat. =) Test for yourself. By the way, where in the bay are you from. I too am from the bay.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said as much as they eat but be carefull if they stop eating remove, don´t crap your tank water!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I'm in Daly City eric how bout you? I noticed a handful of folks from the bay area on this site that's cool to see!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Since I just got my caribas yesterday how long before I should do my first water change and how much? Could I pour Prime while I'm filling the tank back up with water to rid of the chlorine, chloramine, ammonia, provide slime coat etc.? Reason I'm asking is because there's a little bit of bloodworm and brine scattered on my gravel. I think they were still a little scared so they didn't finish the cubes I gave them.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im from the sunset. Cool to know we got another member from the bay area with us.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Cool you right around the corner from me...I used to live in the sunset when I was little on 24th & Irving and also 44th & Vicente. Been in DC most my life though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> Since I just got my caribas yesterday how long before I should do my first water change and how much? Could I pour Prime while I'm filling the tank back up with water to rid of the chlorine, chloramine, ammonia, provide slime coat etc.? Reason I'm asking is because there's a little bit of bloodworm and brine scattered on my gravel. I think they were still a little scared so they didn't finish the cubes I gave them.


 How big is your tank?? The size of your tank compared to how big your fish are can determine what legnths you can go when doing water change. (adivsable for most is weekly or week and a half) When doing water change, I advice you to use chloro remover in the bucket, let sit for at least 5 min, then pour into tank.

What part of DC are you from man? Eastside near Top of the Hill or near close to SSF??


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I'm in the middle of DC dog near pacific supermarket and sh*t...I'ma go see if they sell beefheart there tomorrow lol. Aye good lookin out on all the info you given me too it's helpin me out alot. Oh yeah and my tank is a 60g and my 4 caribas are an 1".


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AHHH.. your in my neighborhood. Yeah they'll have beefheart there, cheap too. But no sweat about the info.. I wasn't the only one.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> AHHH.. your in my neighborhood. Yeah they'll have beefheart there, cheap too. But no sweat about the info.. I wasn't the only one.


 No sh*t? It's a small world after all...we could prolly do some trades or buy sh*t off each other in the future. Yeah that beefheart was cheap it cost me like a buck fifty for a fat ass slab.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I just got my lil boys to eat some beefheart...not too much though they had like 4 lil pieces that I cut up for them out of the 6 I just pulled the other 2 pieces out. About 3 seconds after I dropped that sh*t in they straight darted to the top of the tank and started shaking on the meat like a pit and playin tug of war. That was tight as hell...man I can't wait til they start eating live foods!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Oh I got another question how did yall get your p's to eat in the light? If I drop some food in the tank with the light on they start gettin all excited, but they don't go for it til I kill the light then they come out with no shame. Also if I want a dimmer light which one should i get?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Most Ps dont like light. Get soft or blue lights for your tank, or depending also if you have live plants.  Getting a timer for your lights to go on will also help them get used to it from time to time. Glad you found beefheart.. you can also get smelt for $1 lbs at Pacific Super.



> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH.. your in my neighborhood. Yeah they'll have beefheart there, cheap too. But no sweat about the info.. I wasn't the only one.
> ...


LOL.. Thats what this board's all about. Thats old skewl news


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

A timer would be best for your p's. Gets them in a routine of when they come on and off. With time, they will be used to the light, and you will have no problems watching them eat live feeders with the lights on.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Good lookin out fellas i'ma go pick up a timer in the next couple days. Oh and i've had these caribas for 3 days now and I could already see they gained weight!!! 2 of them more then the others, but they're all eating pretty well. I didn't think I would be able to notice a gain in size that quick!!! They're some aggressive lil bad boys though. It seems like they hate each other







I can't wait til they ain't shy no more


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Rhomzilla where do you get frozen hikari krill at? I've been to hella places and I can't find any. Holler at me.


----------

